# Jon Jones at NAGA 2016



## Hanzou (Oct 19, 2016)

I would have loved to roll with him. I would have gotten destroyed, but I would have still enjoyed the experience!

Those long arms and legs are something else!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 19, 2016)

I like the way he wrestles.  He tries to maintain a position in which he can land strikes with the knees.  As someone who values the striking game, I would do all that I could to maintain a position in which I could deliver some kind of strike.  He put himself in positions that allow him to work on other skills, like when he let the guy get the single leg grabs.  This is the type of sparring that I like to do, unfortunately for me, striking is not as friendly as grappling.  I wish there was a for striking to not be as punishing to learn .


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 20, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I like the way he wrestles.  He tries to maintain a position in which he can land strikes with the knees.  As someone who values the striking game, I would do all that I could to maintain a position in which I could deliver some kind of strike.  He put himself in positions that allow him to work on other skills, like when he let the guy get the single leg grabs.  This is the type of sparring that I like to do, unfortunately for me, striking is not as friendly as grappling.  I wish there was a for striking to not be as punishing to learn .


Did you spot the point in the second match where he pretends to throw an elbow strike from top of guard? (All in good fun - everybody laughed, including the guy on bottom.)


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 20, 2016)

Let's hope NAGA doesn't do drug tests lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 20, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Did you spot the point in the second match where he pretends to throw an elbow strike from top of guard? (All in good fun - everybody laughed, including the guy on bottom.)


Yep.  I caught that one too.   When BJJ practitioners practice do they practice in the context of someone striking down on them or do they practice in the context of just grappling without striking.  I'm assuming it depends on school and what the students are training for.be it a BJJ competition, MMA, or self-defense focus.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 20, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> When BJJ practitioners practice do they practice in the context of someone striking down on them or do they practice in the context of just grappling without striking. I'm assuming it depends on school and what the students are training for.be it a BJJ competition, MMA, or self-defense focus.


Yeah, it really depends on the school and the individual. Most of the time BJJ grappling is done without strikes, but when I grapple I'm always keeping track of where the strikes could occur.


----------

